
Mary Meeker's 2013 Internet Trends - kylelibra
http://www.kpcb.com/insights/2013-internet-trends
======
conorh
I maintain the kpcb.com website and I'm watching the server logs at the moment
for this page - it is quite amazing how much traffic nginx can serve up
without missing a beat on a single small server!

~~~
blantonl
How much traffic are we talking about?

------
cs702
If you want to understand how VCs and other institutional-type investors are
thinking about the Web today, you MUST read Meeker's annual "Internet Trends"
presentations. There's really nothing else like them. Always chock-full of
useful data and insights.

~~~
jpdoctor
> _Always chock-full of useful data and insights._

Judge for yourself and look at the past presentations:

2012: [http://www.slideshare.net/kleinerperkins/kpcb-internet-
trend...](http://www.slideshare.net/kleinerperkins/kpcb-internet-trends-2012)

2011: [http://www.slideshare.net/kleinerperkins/kpcb-internet-
trend...](http://www.slideshare.net/kleinerperkins/kpcb-internet-
trends-2011-9778902)

Kinda low S/N if you ask me, but perhaps helpful to those who consider it
helpful.

~~~
robterrell
Helpful for _you_ to know what the investment hive-mind is being told.

This deck isn't what you need to know to build your business. This deck is
vital for knowing what potential investors are being told. You need to know
what _they think_ the trends are, so you can tailor your pitch to their
preconceived notions. Even if their notions are wrong. Especially if they are
wrong.

------
whyaduck
I'm all for increased immigration for skilled professionals, but slide 87 is
mendacious at best. For example, Woz co-founded Apple; why isn't he listed
along with Jobs? Same with Larry Page. Worst of all, Intel was founded by
Noyce, Moore and Arthur Rock; Andy Grove was an early employee, yet he's
listed as the sole founder.

~~~
gaborcselle
The headline for that row implies that they're talking about one selected
founder of the company.

~~~
whyaduck
The title is "60% of Top 25 Tech Companies Founded By 1st & 2nd Generation
Americans = 1.3MM Employees, 2012". It was created to support a thesis
(immigrants found highly successful companies at a higher rate than their
share of the population suggests), but it presents an incomplete data set.
Either the authors are naive and didn't understand how misleading the chart
was, or they chose to structure it that way to support their agenda. It's so
wildly misleading that it makes the rest of their "data" suspect.

------
goronbjorn
Photos on Snapchat vs. Photos on Facebook/instagram is an apples to oranges
comparison.

Snapchat is a _messaging_ platform, so it would make more sense to put in
context with other messaging platforms, like Whatsapp, iMessage, etc.

~~~
cheapsteak
I think the point was to put into perspective the marketshare/growth of
whatever platform snapchat is by putting facebook's bar on the same graph
using the same scale.

It's like if you showed a photo of several species of elephants to a person
who's never seen an elephant, they'd only know that woolly mammoths are larger
than African elephants, which are larger than Asian elephants, but for all
they know a mammoth could be the size of a large dog. Unless you put something
else they already know in there, like a person, they won't know how huge they
are.

------
yumcoin
For those wondering, Bitcoin makes an tiny appearance on slide #97:

    
    
        Gross Volume: 18MM+ Cumulative Transactions
        Y/Y Growth: ~5x Y/Y Growth
        # Users: 11MM+ Bitcoins in Circulation (???)

~~~
thecosas
Yeah that confused me since with the others, it's users... with Bitcoin, it
seems like an inflated stat and not particularly relavant in the table.

------
robg
Who knew that Yahoo has more U.S. visitors than FB and as many as Google?

------
T-A
Slide #63 is funny. Even TechCrunch noticed:
[http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/29/people-actually-use-qr-
code...](http://techcrunch.com/2013/05/29/people-actually-use-qr-codes-in-
china/)

~~~
notahacker
I wonder how many people use the embassy QR code. I'd be pretty reluctant to
start waving my cameraphone outside the guarded entrance to an embassy even in
a country with more liberal attitudes towards security than China...

------
dm8
So wearable computing has gone mainstream now. Looks like lot of institutional
investor money is going to flow (in startups in that area) during next couple
of years.

~~~
thetrumanshow
Agreed, along with stacks of uninformed nouveau speculators that are simply
chasing trends. Cheeks have untightened as of late and so much money is just
begging to be put to work on good ideas, and bad ones.

My thought is to avoid investing engineering time in this particular trend
unless you have a particularly solid inside track with someone already on the
move in this space.

------
pjdorrell
On slide 97: the number of bitcoins is not equal to the number of bitcoin
_users_.

Correctly measuring the number of bitcoin users is non-trivial, or maybe even
impossible.

(Of course brownie points do go to Mary & Liang for including Bitcoin in the
report at all.)

------
rdl
Apparently print publications are doomed (way overweight current ad budget vs.
viewership). Who would have thought?

------
mattdennewitz
this "mobile" thing seems like it might have legs...

------
riceonmars
Why is Liang Wu's name on there?

~~~
joelandren
Probably because he wrote 98% of it.

------
matt__ring
Subjectively, I thought this was well worth reading. Better than previous
years' IMHO.

------
thecosas
Short story for anyone involved in advertising:

Spend more/get better on mobile.

